
An open letter to the people of the world - raju
http://www.fakesteve.net/2010/04/an-open-letter-to-the-people-of-the-world.html
======
plinkplonk
"Indeed, even those of you are lining up and standing outside stores may be
wondering, Why am I doing this? Why am I lining up like a zombie for an
expensive piece of consumer electronics, a product for which there is no
shortage and which, let’s face it, nobody really needs?"

.....

"The truth is, this is all about spiritual emptiness. That is why you’re
standing in line. Except for Scoble, who is an attention whore and just doing
it to get attention."

Heh heh. Classic. That's probably just what the real Steve Jobs thinks.

------
gn
Very well put, except for the largely inexplicable penultimate paragraph, and
except in that Deleuze and Guattari aren't really worth your while. Thanks
much for posting this.

~~~
Perceval
Never thought I'd see D&G name-dropped outside of a political theory seminar.
Gave me a start actually.

~~~
gn
They seem to be reasonably well known in Europe, thanks mostly to Negri. A
number of my biologist/geneticist friends have read them, but that may be
coincidence. I, personally, find them irritating.

